# Crear amplificador



## lokillo (Sep 24, 2006)

hola chikos, tengo unos 2n3055 y un transformador 30-0-30 4A, y quisiera hacer un amplificador para ocupar estos componentes que tengo.
se podra hacer uno de 100w con estos?
ojala me ayuden gracias... ops:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Hola lokillo. Armate el amplificador que publique de 100W esos componentes te sirven, el esquematico esta en: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/


----------

